# Hardiest Betta Fish



## NativeNuYorker

I am getting a new betta fish for the classroom:fish-in-bowl:. The last one perished after living for about 9 months. Since there are many experts on this site please help me choose a fish. I have a 5 gallon tank that was recently donated to my class. Our last betta was in a 11/2 gallon without a filter but with water changes 3x a week. The salespeople tell you that betta's do not need filters and prefer not to have filters but I've read on this site that they do. Would you recommend a filter and if so, what make? I have sand left from my home aquarium, would you recommend sand, gravel or neither? Finally, what Betta is the hardiest and most attractive in your opinions? Thanks.


----------



## majerah1

I hear alot of rave about the marina S10 for a betta, because it is adjustable, and has a sponge over the intake. Both of these things makes it about perfectly designed for a betta tank.
Amazon.com: Marina S10 Power Filter: Pet Supplies

Sand would be perfectly fine for him or her. I have sand in every tank I own and have never had any issues with bettas living with it.

As for the hardiest betta, if you want the truth, it would be a young one from a breeder. This way you can ask questions on the lineage and get one that is about three months old. Generally the ones you find at the petstores are over a year, and are retired breeders. Steer clear from the Petsmart baby bettas. Many of these are so young they have yet to be weaned onto prepared foods and would fare better with feedings of three times a day of live food. All the tail types you see are the same fish, Betta Splenden. There are others out there, like the betta in my avatar. The veils are the cheaper and more common variety. The plakats are a little hardier with finrot, and halfmoons generally have more delicate fins.That is more up to your preference though. Just keep in mind that the longer the fins the more easily they can get fin rot. 

I did not read any mention of a heater, which is crucial to these fish for a long healthy life. The cold water will lower their metabolism and allow heart disease to creep up due to lack of exercise. Do yourself and everyone else a favor and find a heater you can keep in there. I keep my guys at about 84, but 82 is a perfect temp.


----------



## catfisherpro

I keep my non breeding bettas temp at about 76degrees majerah is right be careful when u buy them from pet stores look at them closely ask them if u can feed them to see if they eat an make sure they r active


----------



## NativeNuYorker

Please suggest a reliable but inexpensive breeder, if possible. I am so wary about purchasing anything living on-line. How does that work??????


----------



## catfisherpro

I have never bought off line dont think it would would go well but I breed crowntail bettas an half moon bettas


----------



## NativeNuYorker

Thanks for the tip on the filter for tanks 10 gallons and under. That's not a bad price at all. I will need to find a heater for small tanks also.


----------



## chipmunk1210

catfisherpro said:


> I keep my non breeding bettas temp at about 76degrees majerah is right be careful when u buy them from pet stores look at them closely ask them if u can feed them to see if they eat an make sure they r active


76F is a bit on the cool side. They really need to be in temps of no cooler than 79F but 80-84F being the optimal temp range for them. 


OP -- For a tank your size, I recommend a sponge filter ( Aquarium Biochemical Sponge Filter Fish Tank Air Pump | eBay ) like that one. All you need is an air pump and some airline. Very little to no current with lots of area for the beneficial bacteria to cultivate. You will more than likely have to order it offline since most stores do not carry them. Ebay.com or Amazon.com or Aquabid.com are all good places to find them. A good example of an adjustable heater for your tank is this one (although there are all kinds -- just make sure you get one that is adjustable and not preset) Amazon.com: Aquatop GH75 Aquarium Submersible Glass Heater, 75-Watt: Pet Supplies 

Sand is a great substrate for bettas and from personal experience it is easier to keep clean. Some low light plants like java fern would be great in your tank as well.

Weekly water changes of around 25% is the best to keep your betta's water nice and clean.

As for breeders online -- Blackwater Bettas or Basement Bettas are both breeders who tend to have bettas for sale quite often. You can like them on facebook or check out their auctions on Ebay or aquabid. I have bought bettas off of aquabid and recommend that as the way to go if you don't contact a breeder through some other way.

As far as which is hardiest...the rule of thumb is "the more fin you have the more likely to have issues with fin rot or tears". Keeping that in mind the rest is all personal preference.

Hopefully this covered most if not all the questions you have asked.


----------



## catfisherpro

I have been keeping all of mine in that temp for years they r fine


----------



## chipmunk1210

Although your bettas are fine doesn't mean that it is a recommended temperature range for these tropical fish which is why I pointed that out to the OP or anyone else that reads this thread for advice. No true personal offense is intended just prefer that people looking for advice get the most precise advice possible.


----------

